# Drilling Into Fridge



## Nick JD (8/2/11)

I need to get a gas line into my fridge. It's a Fisher and Paykel "Active Smart" with the freezer on the bottom. 

Without a doubt there are a whole bunch of coolant lines on both sides (gets quite warm all over both sides right up to the door). 

And the back's all covered, so that's out. 

Question is: what about the top of the fridge? Anyone know if there's anything running through the roof of a fridge? It's cool to the touch. There must be some power going to the interior light, but past that I don't know.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (8/2/11)

Isn't there some mixture you can make up and apply to the fridge that sets when it warms to indicate where the lines are?

Cheers


----------



## Nick JD (8/2/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Isn't there some mixture you can make up and apply to the fridge that sets when it warms to indicate where the lines are?
> 
> Cheers



Yeah I read about that, but can't find any info past hearsay. I'd also like to completely miss the cooling lines altogether if I can.

Was it cornstarch or something?


----------



## Nick JD (8/2/11)

Found it. 

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f35/sanyo-4912...nversion-19762/


----------



## Nick JD (8/2/11)

Here's a youtube video.


----------



## QldKev (9/2/11)

Use the solution stuff to work out the coolant paths, but also use the 'drill - probe - drill' technique. 

Drill - the first layer (if from outside the metal skin, if from inside the platic)
Probe - probe through the insulation with wire to check for coolant lines / power lines etc
Drill - the remaining layer

QldKev


----------



## Nick JD (9/2/11)

Cheers Kev - I used your method.

It's been so bloody hot lately that I could literally feel the areas of coolant pipes on the sides. I found a place in the top, drilled a 5mm hole and used a 1.5mm bit to poke about.

Then drilled it out with a 10mm. 

Still pretty nervewracking!


----------



## Tuom4 (10/2/11)

I've been tried it in my fridge. I drilled a hole in the upper part of my refrigerator and it is working fine after. I found the tutorial in the instructables site.


----------



## RobH (10/2/11)

I might try that drilling method as the gas hose coming out the bottom corner of my fridge door is getting in the way of things & easily tripped over!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (10/2/11)

While we are on the subject of drilling into the fridge...

So if i follow all the tips above I can figure out where it is to drill.

My question is do I drill a small hole just big enough for the beer line or just smaller that the inside diameter of the font tower so the cool are from the fridge gets up in the tower to keep the line cool.

I got one of these for my birthday (dropped an obvious hint to son) to put on top of my bar fridge.

http://www.mashmaster.com/p/671984/chrome-...inless-tap.html

so $40 for the tap to put on top of my $50 ebay stainless steel barfriddge = cheap as kegerator.

Any help on the hole size would be great


----------



## woodwormm (11/2/11)

QldKev said:


> Use the solution stuff to work out the coolant paths, but also use the 'drill - probe - drill' technique.
> 
> Drill - the first layer (if from outside the metal skin, if from inside the platic)
> Probe - probe through the insulation with wire to check for coolant lines / power lines etc
> ...



i used this method... it's still sphincter tightening nerve wracking though!


----------



## woodwormm (11/2/11)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> I got one of these for my birthday (dropped an obvious hint to son) to put on top of my bar fridge.
> 
> http://www.mashmaster.com/p/671984/chrome-...inless-tap.html
> 
> ...




i got one of these on the top of my chest freezer... brilliant value, works a treat, i'm sure some ppl will poo-poo the tap but i find it works great for me and my tight arse ways... 

i just went for the hole being the size of the beer line, as i didn't want to lose too much cooling efficiency through the font. 

my kegs usually only last a couple weeks so the first 30ml or so of each day gets discarded as i figure that's been sitting out of fridge temp since the last session...

this seems to work fine for me. 

oh yeah and getting the beer line onto the tap and everything done up is a major PITA so use the best quality beer line you can find cos once it's on there you won't want to take it off for a long long time! 

good luck,

post some pics of your finished result. we like pretty pictures


----------



## Nick JD (11/2/11)

Here's where I drilled - freakin fridge is riddled with coolant lines - both sides and the back were out. The bottle sits behind the fridge down the side and the line comes over the top. It's guarded by a vicious Chinese Koala.


----------



## argon (11/2/11)

Nice neat and tidy there nick... Gotta get memoir of those koalas (oh and an elbow fitting too... Just to neaten up a bit)


----------

